# When to Replace Toilet: Rule of Thumb?



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

when you are out shopping for anything but a toilet is the idea time, but you are right, first find out why its not flushing correctly. Outside of saving water, or the china is broken, no need to change them, unless someone before you installed one of those $99 complete kits and its giving you fits.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

When you get ahold of a good one, you pass it on to your kids.....
Mike Hawkins:laughing:
http://www.tvacres.com/props_toilets_ferguson.htm


----------



## coolptnr (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Dude...appreciate the info. 

CP


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

replace when crap runs uphill


----------



## coolptnr (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL!!!...thanks firehawk!!

CP


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've only replaced 5g units with 1.6g water savers

If they keep clogging & you have ruled out a clogged pipe (not in the toilet) then time for a better toilet


----------



## coolptnr (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks to all for the input. Just got back from the neighborhood big box store and bought an auger. Will put this baby to work in the morning...hopefully this will clear it.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You may not find the problem in the toilet trap or bowl. 20 years is a long time to the parts in the tank. Many times, an couple adjustments to the moving parts will solve the problem. make sure the chain/strap that lifts the flapper is set to allow the flapper to "just" seal. This will insure the flapper is being opened all the way to allow for a proper flush. Flappers can go bad or start binding and not opening all the way. The holes under the bowl rim can also get clogged with deposits. Check these with a mirror and see if they are all open.


----------

